# greying wood



## oldeagle101 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have seen many examples of wooden jewelry using greyed maple......How do I grey the wood?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I read about doing that with ammonia but I can't remember if it was liquid or steamed into the wood. Try some on a scrp. There is also a brand of water based stains that come in a rainbow of colors called SamaN from Quebec. I really like using them. Maybe they have a distributor down there or maybe they'll ship to you.


----------



## Brass Maven (Nov 20, 2011)

I believe the only way is to apply a penetrating gray stain to match the desired color. 
I have heard of using a tanning bed to expose the wood to intense UV light to accelerate the aging process.
I have not heard of any chemical process similar to that used on metal to apply to wood.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It pays to browse a section before posting a question. Just a few threads down the list you will find this same topic with many solutions. Or click here: http://www.routerforums.com/finishi...-wood-turn-grey-like-barnwood.html#post110994


----------



## oldeagle101 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tip!


----------

